
Crisis Management 101 - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/crisis-management-101/
======
altnewman
I'd say that you should also remove distractions as part of the process.
Silence alerts from monitoring systems because you already know its down.
Close your email because you don't need to get distracted by angry customers.

I always thought "duress" meant someone holding a gun to your head, but I
guess it kinda makes sense here too.

